
Gender-Reversed Presidential Debate Reveals Trump’s Allure to Clinton Voters - ayanai
https://reason.com/blog/2017/03/08/gender-reversed-presidential-debate-reve
======
woliveirajr
> As you might already have guessed, the actual performances didn't turn out
> that way. Instead of confirming the professors' assumptions, the
> performances suggested different conclusions.

I really like when people test their ideas and aren't afraid about publishing
the results, especially when it contradicts the original expectative.

This give us opportunity to refine our thoughts and models.

